# Rat Pup



## Alexc844

So my boyfriend obtained a rat pup for his snake and made the mistake of giving it to the snake while I was over... I understand a snake needs to eat, but I couldn't be there and watch it happen, so I left the room and told him if the snake doesn't go after it within an hour, I'm taking it. So sure enough, the pup was in there when I went back into the room. The snake was showing NO interest. So I took him out.
We have baby formula, so I mixed some up and fed the little guy. He downed 0.6 ml. I have no idea if that is a decent amount?
Also, when I stimulate him to go potty, do I need to stimulate UNTIL he goes, or just stimulate and eventually he will go? I imagine it is the first one, but I wanted to be sure. 

I have no idea how old this little guy is. He has fur, but eyes are still closed.


----------



## lilspaz68

He is probably about 9-10 days old from the coat and the eyes not ready to pop. You have your work cut out for you. Feeding every 2-3 hours, and stimulating him (he needs to eliminate while you are encouraging him). Keep him warm since there's no warm mom to take care of him. Gently wipe him down with a damp cloth or paper towel like mom was licking him. Basically you are his mother.

Good luck, he's adorable!!


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Also check my coversation with ema about the wild thing and this website http://www.ratfanclub.org/orphans.htmln


----------



## Alexc844

UPDATE: He is doing fantastic! Eating like a champ. Got him to eat about 0.8 ml this morning.
We got the whole stimulation thing worked out and he has peed 4 times and pooped twice! 
He LOVES crawling around in my hair and sleeping up on my shoulder up under my shirt. He has a little cottonball tent in a little critter container that he seemed pretty content in. 
I'm so attached already. Things are looking good.


----------



## ema-leigh

Yeah if he doesn't go the bathroom straight away, wait 5 minutes and then try again. I find using a warm damp cloth works best. Aim for at least .5ml each feeding, but I would prefer to see him drink more each time. And don't forget its every 2-3 hours, even through the night. Good luck, sounds like this little boy is in great hands and will be such a momma' boy when he grows up.


----------



## Alexc844

Update: Little piglet ate 0.9 ml!
He has gone potty every time I have stimulated him to.

Ema - I am hoping he turns out to be a mommas boy! I am VERY attached. He goes everywhere with me, since he likes to stay snuggled up in my shirt. My friends call him little alex, so for now that's his name


----------



## ema-leigh

Awe sounds like your being an awesome replacement mom! Of course hes going to crazily attached to you! You have raised him! Hope your little piggy will grow fast and strong! Little Alex is a cute name!


----------



## Alexc844

Update: So, last night I started out by giving LA about 0.8 ml. Once he was done, he kept trying to suckle on my hand, so I gave him another 0.4 ml... He KEPT acting hungry so I gave him another 0.2 ml... Can they overeat? I stopped after that just because it was a ridiculous amount compared to his other feedings. 
He is adorable when he eats! He holds the syringe with his little paws! 

Also, do they squeak for no reason or is it because they want or need something? LA will squeak sometimes out of the blue and I am just curious.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Hi, I am also raising a (wild) rat pup but feeding is still kinda hard. What do you feed him with, actually what part has he in his mouth? Soft or hard plastic?
I too wonder if I can overfeed him.


----------



## ema-leigh

I always give them as much as they will take. No they won't overeat. Think of it this way, mom lets them have as much as they can take... she doesn't measure it out. The amount is more or less the minimum requirements. He is also growing at a fast rate, so he is going to keep drinking more and more. 

They do squeak for no reason, but if they are constantly squeaking I have found that to mean they are hungry or need to go the bathroom. 

You could also wipe his fur down with a warm damp cloth to keep him clean like mom would. 

Oh my, he sounds adorable! Try get a pic of him holding the syringe while hes eating, if you can.


----------



## Alexc844

begoodtoanimals said:


> Hi, I am also raising a (wild) rat pup but feeding is still kinda hard. What do you feed him with, actually what part has he in his mouth? Soft or hard plastic?
> I top wonder if I can overfeed him.


I have been using a plastic syringe. It's hard. I don't put it IN his mouth, just lightly tap his lips with it and let him lick the milk off.


----------



## Alexc844

ema-leigh said:


> I always give them as much as they will take. No they won't overeat. Think of it this way, mom lets them have as much as they can take... she doesn't measure it out. The amount is more or less the minimum requirements. He is also growing at a fast rate, so he is going to keep drinking more and more.
> 
> They do squeak for no reason, but if they are constantly squeaking I have found that to mean they are hungry or need to go the bathroom.
> 
> You could also wipe his fur down with a warm damp cloth to keep him clean like mom would.
> 
> Oh my, he sounds adorable! Try get a pic of him holding the syringe while hes eating, if you can.


It isn't a constant squeak. I think he does it in his sleep, cause he will kind of twitch and squeak. It's too cute. I have been cleaning him with a damp, warm cloth. He HATES it! lol squirms around and squeaks while I do it. 
I will try to get a pic of him during his next feeding in a couple hours 

In the meantime, this is a picture of him the morning after I got him.










and a picture of him sleeping about 10 minutes ago


----------



## dapples

Oh he is too cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Alexc844

Dapples said:


> Oh he is too cute!  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Good job!!


----------



## eddricksmommy101

I think i see a momma's boy...! XD


----------



## Alexc844

hard to get a decent pic with one hand... but this is LA grabbing the syringe while i feed him


----------



## leesha

Such a little doll! I wish you the best of luck with this little guy and hope he grows big and strong.


----------



## Alexc844

Update: He couldn't be doing better! His formula intake fluctuates a little bit, but he is eating a lot. He nips and sucks on my fingers and hands all the time  It's pretty cute. 
He has gotten to the point to where his movements have become very sporadic which is leading me to believe that he is entering his "popcorn" stage and will be opening his eyes within the next day or so. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ema-leigh

Oh hes adorable!  What a lucky little ratty!


----------



## Alexc844

Update: his eyes are halfway open (he's a pew) and it looks like he is pooping on his own!

Also, he seems to have started this choking thing. I hadn't fed him any differently than before but he will suddenly open his mouth wide and go all rigid with his paws out in front of him ... So I started doing drop by drop and he does the same thing... It is never for longer than like 4 seconds but you can imagine for me that 4 seconds seems like forever... What is going on? 
He gets really excited about feeding time... Could that be it? Like he is just inhaling his food?


----------



## ema-leigh

It could be that hes just getting excited and gulping it down too quickly and inhaling or choking a bit. You could try putting the food on the inside of his cheek instead of pointing it directly towards his throat. 

Does he explore outside of his 'nest' at all?


----------



## oatsnyogurt

You are doing an awesome job! Lucky little guy . I've always wanted to raise a baby rat.


----------



## Alexc844

Update: Eyes are officially open! 
He is doing fantastic other than the constant choking... I will try the cheek thing and see how it goes.


----------



## lilspaz68

Alexc844 said:


> Update: Eyes are officially open!
> He is doing fantastic other than the constant choking... I will try the cheek thing and see how it goes.


If his eyes are open you can probably start to get him eating from a dish. Make him lick the syringe now instead of expressing it in his mouth and make sure the silly greedy bugger swallows :lol: He's lovely. ;D


----------



## Alexc844

Update: He fights me for his syringe... lol
Still choking... I think it is more him gagging himself with the syringe than anything... Because earlier I didn't push any milk out and he choked.

Not to be too graphic, but his bottom gets pretty gross... It looks like he might be having diarrhea? Do all babies get this? I clean him off every time I feed him, I guess I am just curious as to whether or not this is normal.


----------



## lilspaz68

Alexc844 said:


> Update: He fights me for his syringe... lol
> Still choking... I think it is more him gagging himself with the syringe than anything... Because earlier I didn't push any milk out and he choked.
> 
> Not to be too graphic, but his bottom gets pretty gross... It looks like he might be having diarrhea? Do all babies get this? I clean him off every time I feed him, I guess I am just curious as to whether or not this is normal.


All he is getting is milk/formula so there's no solids in his diet to create poops. Sounds normal to me unless it seems excessive?


Try seeing if he will take some baby cereal off your finger now?


----------



## ema-leigh

Yeah its normal for it to be a bit runny, the mom at this point would still be eating it and cleaning the babies off - so you wouldn't usually see it. Once his eyes opening and hes exploring and nibbling other foods, he should start pooping more solidly. Keep an eye on him, the main thing as this point is that he is pooping consistently.


----------



## Alexc844

lilspaz68 said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: He fights me for his syringe... lol
> Still choking... I think it is more him gagging himself with the syringe than anything... Because earlier I didn't push any milk out and he choked.
> 
> Not to be too graphic, but his bottom gets pretty gross... It looks like he might be having diarrhea? Do all babies get this? I clean him off every time I feed him, I guess I am just curious as to whether or not this is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> All he is getting is milk/formula so there's no solids in his diet to create poops. Sounds normal to me unless it seems excessive?
> 
> 
> Try seeing if he will take some baby cereal off your finger now?
Click to expand...

What kind of baby cereal would you recommend?


----------



## lilspaz68

start him off with a plain one and mix it with his formula


----------



## Alexc844

lilspaz68 said:


> start him off with a plain one and mix it with his formula


Like a rice cereal?
I could just steal some of my baby sisters


----------



## lilspaz68

Alexc844 said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> start him off with a plain one and mix it with his formula
> 
> 
> 
> Like a rice cereal?
> I could just steal some of my baby sisters
Click to expand...

Perfect


----------



## Alexc844

lilspaz68 said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> start him off with a plain one and mix it with his formula
> 
> 
> 
> Like a rice cereal?
> I could just steal some of my baby sisters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect
Click to expand...

We tried. He took one lick, did his choking thing then would have none of that! lol

I hate to keep obsessing over his bowel movements, but I put him in a little tiny bit of warm water to wash his belly off (he got rice cereal all over it) and he pooped in it. His poop was a light orange... is that normal?


----------



## lilspaz68

yes it is


----------



## Alexc844

lilspaz68 said:


> yes it is


Oh good! Thank you so much. I'm still a nervous mom, lol... He sneezes I rush to him, he chokes I hold my breath, he poops orange I am ready to rush him to the vet 
You have been very helpful. I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## Alexc844

Update: The babies stomach is very round and firm... He is still eating well and going potty regularly... Is that normal?


----------



## lilspaz68

Alexc844 said:


> Update: The babies stomach is very round and firm... He is still eating well and going potty regularly... Is that normal?


He's a PEW so you shouldn't have to worry about MC...sounds like he is stuffing himself, but as long as all other functions are a go, you should be just fine.  

Hand-raised babies often have a delayed development.

His eyes are open now right? Does he wobble around the cage?


----------



## ema-leigh

Yep round and firm is okay... its when they look bloated and not pooping or pooping misshapen pellets that you should be worried. 

Are you weighing him to see if hes gaining weight?


----------



## Alexc844

lilspaz68 said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: The babies stomach is very round and firm... He is still eating well and going potty regularly... Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> He's a PEW so you shouldn't have to worry about MC...sounds like he is stuffing himself, but as long as all other functions are a go, you should be just fine.
> 
> Hand-raised babies often have a delayed development.
> 
> His eyes are open now right? Does he wobble around the cage?
Click to expand...

Somewhat... He is moving around a lot less lately than he was the other day.


----------



## Alexc844

ema-leigh said:


> Yep round and firm is okay... its when they look bloated and not pooping or pooping misshapen pellets that you should be worried.
> 
> Are you weighing him to see if hes gaining weight?


He looks really bloated... He is pooping, but it was been pretty liquidy, orange poop...

I took a video of him to better explain what is going on... I am new to rat babies but I am pretty sure he is a sick little boy :'(

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdTgA-nRauE


----------



## Alexc844

I'm losing him... he wont eat... :'(

Last update: Baby LA just passed away in my hand...


----------



## eddricksmommy101

No! D: NO NO NO NO


----------



## ema-leigh

Looking at the video, he looks very underweight. You did all you could, he may of just been a sick poorly bred boy. RIP LA

The bloat could be from being underweight, I doubt it was MC but its not impossible.


----------



## Alexc844

ema-leigh said:


> Looking at the video, he looks very underweight. You did all you could, he may of just been a sick poorly bred boy. RIP LA
> 
> The bloat could be from being underweight, I doubt it was MC but its not impossible.


Well, he was bred for snake food, so that is a possibility... I did his feedings every 3 hours, though I did sleep through my alarm once so it was 2 hours late... I know that isn't why it happened but things like that play back in your head when stuff like this happens...

I really appreciate everyones help. Couldn't have done it without you guys.


----------



## ema-leigh

Being a few hours late would not of made much difference. There would of been nothing you can do anyways. You were a great ratty mom and I know LA really appreciated it and loved you. You can tell in the video that he just wanted to crawl into your hand and be loved.


----------



## lilspaz68

I am so sorry Alex...that little guy had ALL the cards stacked against him, as its very hard to hand-rear babies and they often don't make it. You did your very best and he loves you for it ((hugs))


----------



## Alexc844

ema-leigh said:


> Being a few hours late would not of made much difference. There would of been nothing you can do anyways. You were a great ratty mom and I know LA really appreciated it and loved you. You can tell in the video that he just wanted to crawl into your hand and be loved.


Thank you


----------



## Alexc844

lilspaz68 said:


> I am so sorry Alex...that little guy had ALL the cards stacked against him, as its very hard to hand-rear babies and they often don't make it. You did your very best and he loves you for it ((hugs))


Thank you


----------



## Alethea

I just wanted to state that reading through all you had done for that adorable little baby made me extremely proud to hear that a fellow rat lover would do all this for the sake of his survival. It does break my heart to hear that he passed away, but at least you did all you could to help him through as long as you did. At least he was loved and cared for by a person with a good heart, rather then left to die. You did all you could and I am glad everyone on the site is so willing to give you great information. 

He is now at the rainbow bridge, living out his life in peace and play.


----------



## eddricksmommy101

That poor baby.  My heart broke when i read he passed away


----------



## sorraia

I'm really sorry to read about the baby's end. :'(

I watched the video, and it does look like he could have been a megacolon suffering. Him being PEW/albino does not make him safe from megacolon. Most PEWs are albino, which masks all other colors and markings. You can have a marked rat who is albino, you just would not see the markings. You could also have a "high white" marked rat who is albino, but again you would not see it. Seeing that he was bred to be snake food, you really don't know what is in his background, and he very easily could have had megacolon. He definitely showed the classic signs though: failure to thrive (seen as being really thin, appearing malnourished despite feedings), bloated belly, even the runny poos (though part of that is diet at that age). 

You did try hard to keep him alive. From what I read it doesn't sound like you did anything wrong.


----------



## Alexc844

Again, thank you so much everyone for your help and support. It means so much to me!
I am just so glad I was with him when it happened. That made it easier. It really is like he just fell asleep in my hand... I don't know if he was in pain or not, but he sure didn't act like it... It wasn't a perfect end to things by any means, but I am glad I could provide him with a better ending than he was going to have. Very bittersweet.


----------

